# TopSpeed 24V Motor Torqeedo vs Minn Kota



## Stxkx1978 (30. Dezember 2011)

bin gerade dabei mich so langsam nach nem 24v motor als nachvolger zu meinem rhino 54 umzusehen.

2 habe ich in die auswahl bis max 1000€ genommen:
Minn Kota Traxxis 80         ca799€
Torqeedo 801                  ca999€ (ohne integrierten akku)

mir ist die topspeed für schnellen spotwechsel wichtig,oder falls mal schlechtes wetter aufzieht man zügiger vom see runter kommt.

habe ein 5m schlauchboot,das ich mit dem rhino vx54 mit einer weiteren person,hund,angelkram und leichtem wind auf 7kmh bekommen habe.(tomtom gps)

an mir sind mehrfach mietboote vorbeigezogen die meine ich auch 24V MK motoren hatten.

hat einer hier den schritt von dem vx 54 motor zu nem 24V motor gemacht,und wie war der unterschied endgeschwindigkeit?

Minn Kota
+zuverlässig
+leise
+günstig wartung ersatzteile
-langsamer wie der torqeedo (??)

Torqeedo
+schnell
-zuverlässigkeit (?)
-sehr laut

korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege!!

habe mehrfach nun im netz beiträge gefunden von leuten die probleme mit ihren torqeedos hatten.minn kota vereinzelt bei einigen modellen die aber nicht zu meiner wahl stehen.
einen kenne ich selber der vom MK vantage 80,zum T Cruise 2.0 gewechselt ist und direkt das teil wieder einschicken musste weil es ein elektrisches problem gab.er bereut den verkauf des MK sehr.

ich möchte nicht sagen das die T motoren schlecht sind.nur sind das sachen die ich gelesen und auch aus erster quelle gehört habe.das macht mich natürlich skeptisch.
Mk hat natürlich auch mehr erfahrung,was den bau der motoren betrifft.und was da weltweit im einsatz ist härt man wenig negatives.
auch die meisten bootsverleihe haben MK motoren.

wie zufrieden seit ihr mit euren?
und zu welchem würdet ihr mir raten?


Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Carptigers (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: TopSpeed 24V Motor Torqeedo vs Minn Kota*

Minnkota zuverlässig?! |krach:
Ein Freund von mir hat schon 3 Stück geschrottet, weil die Dinger für dauerhaften Betrieb nicht geeignet sind!


----------



## Stxkx1978 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: TopSpeed 24V Motor Torqeedo vs Minn Kota*

ok
man findet wenig im netz.meist waren es bei den günstigen modellen der 12v versionen probleme mit der pinne.

was für ein  modell war das?und was war das problem?

danke+gruss
Daniel


----------



## ulf (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: TopSpeed 24V Motor Torqeedo vs Minn Kota*

Hallo

Die Geschwindigkeit, die Du mit deinem Boot in Verdrängerfahrt erreichts hängt in erster Linie von Form und Länge des Boots ab. Das wird auch der Grund sein, warum Leihboote schneller sind als dein Schlauchi, das in Verdrängerfahrt nicht besoonders gut durch's Wasser geht. Wenn Du nenneswert schneller werden willst, muß Du in Gleitfahrt kommen. Mit den "kleinen" E-Motoren wird es da eng. Bei der Größe deines Boots schätze ich, daß da ein 5PS Verbrenner das mindeste ist um zuverlässig in Gleitfahrt zu kommen. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Stxkx1978 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: TopSpeed 24V Motor Torqeedo vs Minn Kota*

das gute am schlauchboot ist der niedrige tiefgang,damit bekomme ich schnell speed drauf.

die leihboote kommen auch nicht in gleitfahrt,die sind schneller weil sie stärkere motoren drauf haben.das sind teilweise sehr schwere klassische gut ausgestatte holzboote.

das ich nicht in gleitfahrt komme ist klar.auch nicht mit nem torqeedo 2.0 trotzdem macht dieser das boot schneller.
freund von mir hat den wie oben beschrieben und hat 3kmh mehr drauf als mit dem 80er vantage.(8kmh auf 11kmh)diese hängen an einem relativ schweren bassboat.dementsprechend würde bei meinem schlauchi da mehr bei rauskommen.
der 2.0 lohnt sich aber bei mir nicht.daher die anderen beiden modelle,und eure erfahrungen damit.

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## ulf (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: TopSpeed 24V Motor Torqeedo vs Minn Kota*

Hallo

Ich glaube nicht, daß Du mit einem stärkeren Motor mit deinem Boot nennenswert schneller wirst, da das Schlauchboot, bevor es in Gleitfahrt kommt, eine ziemlich häßliche Welle vor sich her drückt. 
Da glauben aber nicht wissen heist , bin ich mal gespannt, was dabei raus kommt. Hättest Du evtl. die Möglichkeit den Motor deines Kumpels mal auszuleihen ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Stxkx1978 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: TopSpeed 24V Motor Torqeedo vs Minn Kota*

servus Ulf,
es sind da schon kleinigkeiten die da viel ausmachen.
es kommt schon auf die gewichtsverteilung im boot an.wenn man selber hinten sitzt,und dann da noch 2 schwere batterien und sein angelzeug bei sich griffbereit hat,dann kann das schnell 2kmh kosten.
ich habe mein kabel verlängert,die batterien sind ganz vorne oder in der mitte wenn noch einer mitfährt.

der kumpel wohnt knapp 200km von mir weg.der hat für den T-2.0 sechs batterien von 120ah an board.der schiebt auf jeden fall schneller jedes boot voran,da mache ich mir keine sorgen.
es ist nur die haltbarkeit die mir ein wenig kopfzerbrechen bereitet.zumindest von dem was ich im netz gefunden habe und nun auch gehört habe.

habe bei youtube ein video gefunden wo einer zwei 34er e-motoren am schlauchboot hat.das teil ging für die kleinen motoren echt gut voran.

würde das gerne mal mit 2 rhino vx54ern versuchen  

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Fishaholic (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: TopSpeed 24V Motor Torqeedo vs Minn Kota*

So weit ich weiß sind die Minn Kota Traxxis auf Schub ausgelgt und nicht auf 

speed. d.h. selbst wenn Du ein leichteres Boot hast und weniger Widerstand, heisst es nicht unbedingt, dass Du auch schneller bist, wenn Du bereits die Geschwindigkeit erreicht hast, für die der Motor ausgelegt ist. Ich hab z.B. mit einem Endura40 ca 6km/h mit meinem Boot gemacht, ob leer, zu dritt oder sogar mit nem Kraller im Schlepptau. Torqeedo hatte ihre Motoren ursprünglich auf bürstenlosen Motoren aus dem Modellbau (Drehzahl...!!)aufgebaut und nutzt noch das gleiche Prinzip... 
ich würde mich für den Torqeedo und ein anderes Boot entscheiden ;P
Schau Dich mal um, was Torqeedo für Akkus verkauft und richte Dich an diesen Angaben bei denen die Du nutzen willst.


----------

